

Show HN: Weavi – Nonlinear Text - alpisv
http://www.weavi.com

======
alpisv
Disclaimer: I work for Weavi.

Welcome to try writing documents, mindmaps of long text, ebooks, manuals,
tutorials. Glad to hear your feedbacks, thank you!

------
svram
I wanna try this. Is there a video demo I can see?

~~~
alpisv
You may try this: [http://youtu.be/fPtmHrjEjrM](http://youtu.be/fPtmHrjEjrM)

